# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Starting Testim 1% today

## Act of God

I'm going to try to update this as I go. I am going to run this for 3-4 months as per my doctor's RX. I am using Testim 1% gel, running it at 2 tubes (100mg total) a day. 

First impression, the stuff is STICKY. It has an alcohol-like smell that goes away after about 2-3 minutes. Your arms will feel nasty for about 10 minutes until the substance completely dries. I wouldn't put a shirt on for 20-30 minutes, though, so plan accordingly.

At the conclusion of the "cycle" I am going to run an extended PCT of clomid and possibly noladex. My doctor said he might be able to prescribe HCG , but we will discuss that after this is all over.

So it begins...

I'm 185 now and fairly lean. I'm not expecting weight gain, but possibly hoping it makes my workouts better and allows me to retain a little muscle while I diet.

----------


## juicelee

good luck bro... I'm hoping to get prescribed something for HRT soon...let me know how you like the testim, I'm not sure Im ready for shots every week for life

----------


## fatherof6

iliked it, worke3d good...your description is right on...it did the job for me...saw gaind better sex drive etc...i liked it bro..i use it now on saterdays or sundays or when i miss a test day or am fellijng low....i gab a tube i get 1 box a month along with 100 test c 10ml and 200 test e 10 ml but i like the tesuim....works good fo what it does..you can add some deca or winni and be good to go....

----------


## Act of God

Day 2 - people keep asking me if I am wearing new cologne. There is a definite odor, albeit non-offensive. I don't know if it is mixing with my phermones or if this is how it smells. EVERYONE who walks into my office says something, but they say it is a clean/soapy smell so it is 1000000% better than DMSO smell (BO + Garlic).

----------


## lovbyts

According to the brochures it says to apply on either the shoulders or abdomen. My doctor told me otherwise. He said behind the knees, under the arms (not arm pit but lats) due to the skin being thinner in these area for better absorption.
Personally I only apply it after a shower, then I clean the areas with alcohol and apply behind both knees and under both arms (Lats). I usually have a little left that I rub on both shoulders and then dampen my hands and rub the rest on my stomach. I think this way I get the most bang for the buck and it dries within minutes.

----------


## TASSY5

I used it for a couple of days and stopped because of the Smell<<<
The doctor then put me on Test C by injections and now it has been 8 weeks and a major difference. By the way I am 40 yrs old. Feeling like I am 25 again.

----------


## lovbyts

:Smilie:  Good to hear, I go in for test in 2 weeks and hopefully he will put me on injections also. Im 45, mentaly 17 but someday the body feels 70. LOL I have only used the AndroGel for 1 month. Never noticed much/any smell. I will have to just tell him I feel NOTHING.

BTW, what's the difference between Test C and Test E? Should I ask for one over the other. OK, shows my lack of knowledge in some things. Also, if this is being give by doctor should I/we be worried about gyno or anything if we are only doing 100 week?

----------


## zaggahamma

androgel not as smelly....maybe you can switch...i did when i first started trt...but finally got the goodies (vial/needles)  :Smilie:

----------


## TASSY5

> Good to hear, I go in for test in 2 weeks and hopefully he will put me on injections also. Im 45, mentaly 17 but someday the body feels 70. LOL I have only used the AndroGel for 1 month. Never noticed much/any smell. I will have to just tell him I feel NOTHING.
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between Test C and Test E? Should I ask for one over the other. OK, shows my lack of knowledge in some things. Also, if this is being give by doctor should I/we be worried about gyno or anything if we are only doing 100 week?



Test E If I am correct is a faster acting Test. Test C has worked fine IMHO. As for Gyno. I havent seen any signs of it but am going to start a Novidex routine starting Sunday to help prevent any Gyno in the future.

----------


## Act of God

A little over a week in and I feel the same. I did notice that my appetite is definitely WAY up though, so something must be going on in there. I can't stop eating, this is gonna F up the diet!

----------


## Act of God

Just starting to notice a little bloating in my face, unfortunately. On the other hand, I always get this when I do test so it is a good sign that it is working.

Should I run an AI?

----------


## Coach 44

The Testim gel is garbage, IMHO. You only absorb 10% of the 100 mgs. That totals 70 mg's per week. For me it was too much trouble to rub that crap on (I don't know how big you are, but I'm 5'10" 210 lbs., and I couldn't seem to find enough skin on my shoulders to get the stuff absorbed). The stuff stinks like model airplane glue, takes forever to dry, etc. Like I said, it's just my experience, but I prefer the once a week shots.

----------


## Act of God

Going for bloodwork on Wednesday and to get the RX re-filled. Hopefully we will see an improvement from my prior bloodwork.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Good to hear, I go in for test in 2 weeks and hopefully he will put me on injections also. Im 45, mentaly 17 but someday the body feels 70. LOL I have only used the AndroGel for 1 month. Never noticed much/any smell. I will have to just tell him I feel NOTHING.
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between Test C and Test E? Should I ask for one over the other. OK, shows my lack of knowledge in some things. Also, if this is being give by doctor should I/we be worried about gyno or anything if we are only doing 100 week?


Test C has a longer half life. With Test Cyp would do shots every week. Never, never less frequently though.

----------


## zedxmike

just got my blood results back today and my test level is 201. I'm 35, 5'10 and 230lbs. I asked the doc for injections instead but he referred me to an endo. He gave me a script for testim but I may wait to see the endo before i take it.

----------


## zedxmike

well i took the testim and have been on it for 5 days. The only thing that i noticed is that i am extremely tired. Mornings are the worst. what's the deal?

----------


## Act of God

Just finished up the "cycle". I was very pleased with the results, both in the gym and in the bedroom. Unfortunately, I feel like I am experiencing some sort of test crash about a week later. Sex drive is NIL, even with gf encouragement. I'm going to give it another week and call an endo if things don't improve.

Doctor said PCT not needed since the dose was so low, maybe he was wrong...

----------


## Dr_BruceBanner

I'm a little confused. Are you doing Testosterone replacement or were you tryin gto go for a "cycle".

As far as I know TRT or HRT is something that yu have to keep up the rest of your life. What was your main goal? 

If you just wanted to up your own natural production of testosterone then I would suggest HCG therapy along with clomid to kick start your natural production.

Don't know why the doctore wouldn't give you any PCT as that would greatly improve your condition and certainly wouldn't HURT you in any way.

----------


## zaggahamma

good ole docs

----------


## Act of God

> I'm a little confused. Are you doing Testosterone replacement or were you tryin gto go for a "cycle".
> 
> As far as I know TRT or HRT is something that yu have to keep up the rest of your life. What was your main goal? 
> 
> If you just wanted to up your own natural production of testosterone then I would suggest HCG therapy along with clomid to kick start your natural production.
> 
> Don't know why the doctore wouldn't give you any PCT as that would greatly improve your condition and certainly wouldn't HURT you in any way.


My apologies, I just was joking about the "cycle" part. Since he put me on it for 4 months I considered it a cycle of sorts...but not the one we're all used to.

I only wanted to up my natural testosterone, nothing else. I was in the low range and my free test was wicked low. I don't know how readily available HCG is, can I just go with clomid? How would you run it?

----------


## zaggahamma

> My apologies, I just was joking about the "cycle" part. Since he put me on it for 4 months I considered it a cycle of sorts...but not the one we're all used to.
> 
> I only wanted to up my natural testosterone, nothing else. I was in the low range and my free test was wicked low. I don't know how readily available HCG is, can I just go with clomid? How would you run it?


i would run clomid but i'd have to know how as well...till someone chimes in you might want to check clomid out in the steroid profiles..might give an idea on dosing

----------


## Act of God

> i would run clomid but i'd have to know how as well...till someone chimes in you might want to check clomid out in the steroid profiles..might give an idea on dosing


I've run it before after real cycles, but I wasn't sure if I should do standard PCT after such a low dose "cycle"

Normally I would run it at 300mg/day for like 3 days then to 100mg/day for a few weeks.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I've run it before after real cycles, but I wasn't sure if I should do standard PCT after such a low dose "cycle"
> 
> Normally I would run it at 300mg/day for like 3 days then to 100mg/day for a few weeks.


is clomid a hard compound to find? similar in expense to hcg ?

----------


## Act of God

> is clomid a hard compound to find? similar in expense to hcg?


Clomid is (I believe) still readily available by the site sponsor. Pretty cheap too and you don't have to pin it like HCG .

----------


## zaggahamma

act..is that you in your avatar?

----------


## Act of God

> act..is that you in your avatar?


yup, its me

----------


## zaggahamma

> yup, its me


shiat bro....fvkin ripped...funny you said fairly lean in your first post

----------

